# Friends of account holder. Rating?



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

I got a pax with her friend. The pax/account holder was ok, but her friend was a little disgusting. At end of trip I rated 3* because of her friend. Now is that right or was I wrong? How would you have rated?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I rate based on everybody in the car if they treat me well 5 stars. 
if they're demanding and talk down to me well let's just say that their rating will go down a bit


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

In any Club the member is responsible for the actions of their guests at all time. You did good.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

I picked up a 4.7 tonite who should be a 4.9. The guy is a cool dude, the problem is his fiance. My God what a b*tch. She was your typical spoiled hot chick. She was mean to him. I wanted to text him "run" but I don't want uber to f- my shit up.


----------



## JustJoe (Dec 1, 2015)

I was working my way back home from a Sunday of running SFO airport traffic (destination mode was on) and I wound up picking up two drunk Asian guys around 1 AM in San Jose. I get on the road to the entered destination and one of the pax whips out his e-cig and rolls down the window to take a puff. I didn't really give it a lot of thought until we get to the drop off point. Pax 1 gets out and says to take the other one home. Pax 2 gets in the front seat and we head in the opposite direction. He whips out his e-cig and rolls down the window to take a puff. The smell of the vapor got back in the car. I didn't really have a chance to stop either of them and I've learned over the years how to handle drunk and high people. Sometimes you just have to let sleeping dogs lie. I 1-starred the member mostly because both of them took it upon themselves to inadvertently stink up my car. E-cig vapor has an odor and now two days later I asked a friend if she could smell it and she did.


----------



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tonight I had a 3.3* customer, yeah that's right. Business was very slow, I saw ping with 3.3* and hesitated, but then took it. Man I was nervous, I was thinking all sorts of crazy things that might happen on this ride all the way to destination. The ride turned out ok with no problems, but no tip, I gave her a 4*, if she had tipped me she would have gotten 5. Overall I'm getting fed up with ubering, I drive in NYC and find it very hard to make $100 comfortably, thinking of go back to working for regular taxi service.


----------

